# Is it normal my 14wks old girl, doesnt bark yet?



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Selphie turned 14wks this week and she doesnt bark much, she kind of only want to start to bark, but doesn't completely bark, and every time we receive visitors she doesn't bark, even our visitors are impressed and ask "how come your dog doesnt bark?" well i say "i guess she hasn't learned yet" and they say "she's very polite!" or they say "she's very sociable!"

For me its great if she's like that, but i dont know if she's like this because she hasn't learned to bark or because she's just polite! I'm just wondering 

Also, I've noticed that she barks a little bit more when she's out at the park around other dogs, but at home she doesn't bark at all


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd say - count your blessings!!!  From reading here, some can be real barkers - to the point of it being a problem. Some are just more quiet I think. Augie didn't bark either for the longest time. The first time he did, took us totally by surprise as his bark was quite 'big' for such a small dog. He now barks when someone comes to the door, but immediately settles down once we have greeted the visitor(s). And he will bark when he hears other dogs being walked past the house, I've noticed, or a cat in the yard near the house.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My Whimsy was the same way at that age. In fact she is now just starting to bark a little bit and she is 9 months old. She will only bark once in a while if she see another dog walking by the house. I'm glad


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

ah ok, i hope she stays like that lol :biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie never barked until my mom's Pom stayed here for 3 weeks and he taught her! I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie never barked until at least a year old and it is still rare. Only strangers get a bark out of her and she runs to me and barks if she hears a noise outside. Also when the phone rings and I don't hear, she will bark.


----------



## JANEOC (Aug 28, 2009)

My two are sisters that are 18 months. One has never barked the other barks all the time. Go figure!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila is 10 weeks old tomorrow, and I have heard her bark only twice, during very excited play. I would not worry about it at all. I dont think that Barking is something that they do regularly as puppies. They dont seem to have a lot of fear - which is good! After hearing Laila bark twice, I sure hope she does not bark much as it is piercing - LOL!!! 
Count your blessings!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Tasha barely made a sound until she was about 6 months old. Now she has days when she barks at everything.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

My advice: Never mention it again and knock on every piece of wood you see for the next 24 hours! LOL

Roscoe NEVER barked until he visited my mom's house last Christmas and met Maddie, the barker. Now he thinks it's just as fun to bark at the door/window as Maddie does. Thankfully, Stella doesn't bark too much, just when things in the house are out of place and they scare her, lol.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

After having several poodles in the past my quiet little Abby is a very welcome change! Count your blessings!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

galaxie said:


> My advice: Never mention it again and knock on every piece of wood you see for the next 24 hours! LOL


EXACTLY. OMG. I can't even discuss it.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with the "never mentioning it again" lol. Ninja was and still is quite the barker, but we learned and taught him to control it. Now it's more of a (who's at the door) kind of bark. Maybe Selphie just has nothing to say and has no complaints :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci only barks when someone knocks on the door, or she hears someone on the property, or smells a newcomer in the house that she didnt' see slip in with the kids, so basically just a watchdog bark (neurotic) that my husband totally encouraged and trained her to do that drives me bonkers, 

But she won't bark to go outside to potty or normal things that dogs bark for, I had to hang up bells on the door so she could communicate to me she needed to go outside, she totally prefers to fling the bells around with her nose to barking, lol

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't say that word too loudly! Dexter started a few barks at 6 months, now I am training "No Bark," if that tells you anything. Dexteris my alert dog who will not shut up, he is getting better though. Jack is pretty quiet until Dexter sets him off barking.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My Ollie didn't bark hardly ever till i got the bright idea to teach him to bark on command. 

yeah. stupid me! no he's actually still pretty good only barks a lot when I pull into the driveway everyday. barks when he plays spiritedly or if he thinks you want him to bark for a treat (he is often mistaken).

I think that's one trait I like in the hav they aren't incessant barkers on th whole.


----------

